# rc18b max speed



## jjfan4896 (Apr 15, 2006)

what is the rc18b's max speed??? :dude:


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

was just in last issue of r/c car action, was a tick over 20 i think, in box trim.


----------

